# Problem: Laptop wird zu heiß und hängt sich auf



## Predi (8. Mai 2011)

*Problem: Laptop wird zu heiß und hängt sich auf*

Hallo,
ich habe momentan ein Problem mit meinem Medion Notebook, denn dieses wird nach ca. einer Stunde so heiß das man meint man könne ein Spiegelei darauf kochen. Deswegen habe ich mir mal mit dem Programm AIDA64 (Früher Everest), die Temperaturen des Notebooks mal genauer angeschaut und war "etwas" überrascht.

 Temperaturen:
      Motherboard                                      87 °C  (189 °F)
      CPU                                                  88 °C  (190 °F)
      1. CPU / 1. Kern                                87 °C  (189 °F)
      1. CPU / 2. Kern                                86 °C  (187 °F)
      GPU Diode                                        97 °C  (207 °F)
      WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0               43 °C  (109 °F)

Verbessert mich bitte aber ich glaube das ist nicht normal oder ? 
Darauf hin habe ich einfach mal das Notebook aufgeschraubt und geschaut ob vielleicht der Lüfter vollgestaubt wäre. Aber wirklich vollgestaubt war dieser nicht, trotzdem habe ich alles an Staub entfernt mit dem Ergebnis das sich nichts verändert hat. Nun hoffe ich das ihr mir helfen könnt, denn ich bin so langsam am Ende meines Latains. 
Einzige Möglichkeit die ich noch sehe wäre vielleicht die Verwendung eines Kühlpads. Doch ich frage ich mich ob die etwas bringen bzw. das Notebook in diesen Fall genügend runterkühlen können.
Ich würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen.

lg Predi


----------



## gigges (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Problem: Laptop wird zu heiß und hängt sich auf*

Hallo Predi,

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Notebook. Bei Notebooks ist im allgemeinen die Wärmeabfuhr Problematisch, du solltest also darauf achten, dass deine Grafikkarte/Prozessor nicht übertaktet sind. Die Temperaturwerte sind nämlich keineswegs normal, sondern eher beunruhigend, ich konnte das Problem damals lösen indem Ich den Lüfter und v.a. den Kühlkörper, der vom Prozessor zum Gehäuse führt gereinigt habe. Hast du mal kontrolliert, ob überhaupt noch Luft aus deinem Gehäuse herausströmt? Wenn nicht ist entweder der Luftstrom durch Staub o.ä. unterbrochen oder dein Prozessorlüfter ist defekt bzw. nicht mehr richtig mit dem Mainboard Verbunden. Was sagt Everest denn +ber die Lüfterdrehzahlen? Dreht der Lüfter unter Belastung hoch oder hört man nichts?

Lg. Gigges


----------



## Killertofu (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Problem: Laptop wird zu heiß und hängt sich auf*

hab auch so ein ähnliches problem, bei mir ist die kühlung nicht für die cpu ausgelegt...

von welchem hersteller ist denn dein laptop? Und tritt das problem erst seit kurzen auf? wenn es erst seit kurzem auftritt dann würde ich sagen ist die cpu eventuell defekt oder der lüfter kann nicht mehr mit vollen drehungen arbeiten. letzteres sollte man allerdings gut hören können.

wenn du garantie hast auf jeden fall zurück schaffen, oder wenn er neu ist und das seit anfang auftritt das volle geld zurückverlangen, auch wenn sowas sehr nerfig sein kann, ich bin derzeit dabei nach der 8. reparatur meines hp laptops...

edit: kannst dir auch mal mein Thema ansehen, meine Temparaturen sind mit grundgereinigtem notebook sogar höher^^ http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...20eg-laptop-ueberhitzung-standartmaessig.html


----------



## Predi (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Problem: Laptop wird zu heiß und hängt sich auf*

Hallo,
danke für die schnellen Antworten.



> Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Notebook. Bei Notebooks  ist im allgemeinen die Wärmeabfuhr Problematisch, du solltest also  darauf achten, dass deine Grafikkarte/Prozessor nicht übertaktet sind.


Es ist nichts übertaktet.



> Die Temperaturwerte sind nämlich keineswegs normal, sondern eher  beunruhigend, ich konnte das Problem damals lösen indem Ich den Lüfter  und v.a. den Kühlkörper, der vom Prozessor zum Gehäuse führt gereinigt  habe.


Hatte den kompletten Lüfter+Kühlkörper gereinigt und es ist nicht besser geworden.



> Hast du mal kontrolliert, ob überhaupt noch Luft aus deinem Gehäuse herausströmt?


Ja es strömt Luft aus den Lüfterschlitzen aus. Wobei man dann auch denken könnte das Medion einen Heißluftfön eingebaut hat, denn ich will nicht ausprobieren was passiert wenn ich meine Hand zulange davor halte.



> Was sagt Everest denn +ber die Lüfterdrehzahlen? Dreht der Lüfter unter Belastung hoch oder hört man nichts?


Everest bzw. AIDA64 zeigt leider bei mir unter Computer > Sensoren  keine Lüfterdrehzahlen an ,aber der Lüfter dreht 
eigentlich fast immer hoch.



> Von welchem hersteller ist denn dein laptop?


Er ist von Medion, die ja wie man hört wohl öfters Probleme mit der Kühlung von ihren Notebooks haben.



> Und tritt das problem erst seit kurzen auf?


Das Problem war schon immer da, nur seit kurzem ist es sehr extrem.



> wenn du garantie hast auf jeden fall zurück schaffen, oder wenn er neu  ist und das seit anfang auftritt das volle geld zurückverlangen, auch  wenn sowas sehr nerfig sein kann, ich bin derzeit dabei nach der 8.  reparatur meines hp laptop


Leider ist das Notebook schon fast 3 Jahre alt und hat deswegen keine Garantie mehr. Die Frage war ja auch ob sich aufgrund dieser Temperaturen ein Kühlpad lohnen würde, aber ich glaube dafür sind diese zu hoch oder ?



> edit: kannst dir auch mal mein Thema ansehen, meine Temparaturen sind mit grundgereinigtem notebook sogar höher^^ HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig


Danke für den Tipp^^ Werde es mir aufjedenfall anschauen. Hätte nur nie gedacht das die Temperaturen doch so hoch sein können.

lg Predi


----------



## Desmodontidae (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Problem: Laptop wird zu heiß und hängt sich auf*

Wenn er drei Jahre alt ist und keine Garantie mehr hat sollten vielleicht mal die Wärmeleitmittel zwischen Heatpipes/Kühler und den Chips gewechselt werden.
Diese Temperaturen sind auch kaum normal und das NB wird das auch nicht mehr lange mitmachen!
Sind auch keine normalen Temperaturen! Dat wird nicht mehr lange gut gehen.

Gab es bei bspw. Asus in der A7 Serie glaube ich vor ca. 2 Jahren als Dauerproblem. Die Wärmeleitmittel waren so ausgetrocknet, dass man die nicht mal mehr
abgerubbelt bekommen hat. Auch die Wärmeleitpads sind irgendwann durch.

Sofern der Kühlkörper unter der "Revisionsklappe" liegt kann man dies auch mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl selbst machen. Wärmeleitpads kosten im Block zu 3x3cm
ca.  5-10 Euro. Gute Wärmeleitpasten ca. 4 - 5 Euro je Tube/Spritze.

Bitte keine Flüssigmetalle verwenden und die Reste der alten Paste und Pads sorgsam und gründlich entfernen. Keine Lösungsmittel verwenden! Ein fettfreies Stück 
Küchentuch + einmal Microfaser gegen Fusseln reicht. Wenn es fester ist, ganz vorsichtig mit ner Kreditkarte drüber gehen. Wenn ganz fest, dann ganz, ganz, ganz
vorsichtig mit nem Schraubendreher (Flachkopf) kratzen, aber ganz, ganz, ganz vorsichtig.Wärmeleitpads auch gegen Wärmeleitpads austauschen. Wenig Paste!

Beim Kühlkörper entnehmen und wieder einsetzen auch darauf achten, dass nix verkantet!

Und ganz wichtig! Strom raus und sich selbst erden!


----------

